# تقرير طبى عن حبيبى



## *malk (26 يوليو 2008)

*الاسم:يسوع المسيح الناصرى*
*السن: 33 سنة *
*الحالة العامة: جروح فى كافة أجزاء الجسم مع آثار عنف شديد ولكن لا توجد أى كسور بالعظام وكان الجسد كله مصبوغ بالدم.*
*التفاصيل:*
*-آثار جروح على الصدر نتيجة الجلد.*
*جرح قطعى بين الضلع الخامس والسادس نتيجة طعنة الحربة التى اخترقت الرئة.*
*-وقد وجد حول الجرح آثار دماء وبلازما*
*(سائل شفاف يشبه الماء يتكون نتيجة الضغط النفسى والإرهاق الجسدى الحاد) *
*ولا يمكن خروج هذا السائل مع الدم إلا بعد الوفاة.*
*-اعتلاء الظهر بآثار جلدات عنيفة (أسلوب الجلد كان أن ينتزع السوط لحم المحكوم عليه)*​ 
*- ثقب نافذ فى المعصمين نتيجة المسمارين وقد عبر المسمار فى فراغ "*
*- ثقبين فى الرجلين نتيجة المسمار الذى نفذ بين العظام مسببا نزيف مع آلام*
*سبب الوفاة:بسبب كثرة النزيف المتواصل والآلام الحادة مات السيد المسيح*​

*كان يجب أن تكون أنت صاحب التقرير وأنت من يجب أن تتحمل كل تلك الآلام ولكن ذلك البار تحمل عنك وعنى دون أن نطلب منه. فماذا فعلت لمن مات عنك ؟*​

*



*​ 

*منقوووووووووووووووووول*​​​


----------



## مسيحية للأبد (26 يوليو 2008)

موضوع رائع ياكيكى ربنا يباركك​


----------



## emy (26 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تقرير طبى عن حبيبى*

*فعلا يا كيكى كان المفروض احنا اللى مكانه*
*بس اللهنا عظيم مرضاش اننا احنا اللى نتعذب *
*و احنا برضه معملناش حاجه توفيه حقه *
*شكرا يا قمر عالتوبيك ده*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تقرير طبى عن حبيبى*

موضوع جميل يا كيكي وربنا يباركك 
وفعلا كان لازم احنا اللي نتحمل كل العذاب ده بس هو من محبته شال عنا الخطية والمها واحنا كل يوم بنطعنه بالحربة من تاني وبن حط اكليل الشكو علي راسه من تاني وبندق المسامير من تاني في ايديه ورجليه 
يارب ارجوك سامحني وساعدني


----------



## *malk (27 يوليو 2008)

مسيحية للأبد قال:


> موضوع رائع ياكيكى ربنا يباركك​


 
*ميرسى لمرورك يا حبيبتى*


----------



## *malk (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: تقرير طبى عن حبيبى*



emy قال:


> *فعلا يا كيكى كان المفروض احنا اللى مكانه*
> 
> *بس اللهنا عظيم مرضاش اننا احنا اللى نتعذب *
> *و احنا برضه معملناش حاجه توفيه حقه *
> ...


 
*صح معلماش حاجة توفية حقة*

*ميرسى لمرورك يا ايمى*


----------



## *malk (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: تقرير طبى عن حبيبى*



marmar2004 قال:


> موضوع جميل يا كيكي وربنا يباركك
> وفعلا كان لازم احنا اللي نتحمل كل العذاب ده بس هو من محبته شال عنا الخطية والمها واحنا كل يوم بنطعنه بالحربة من تاني وبن حط اكليل الشكو علي راسه من تاني وبندق المسامير من تاني في ايديه ورجليه
> يارب ارجوك سامحني وساعدني



*مظبوط يا مرمر دا الى احنا بنعملة كل يوم*

*بدل ما نشكرة*

*ربنا يسامحنا كلنا*

*ميرسى لمرورك يا حبيبتى و مشاركتك*


----------



## جيلان (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تقرير طبى عن حبيبى*

*موضوع اكثر من رائع يا قمر
كلام صعب بجد
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: تقرير طبى عن حبيبى*



> كان يجب أن تكون أنت صاحب التقرير وأنت من يجب أن تتحمل كل تلك الآلام ولكن ذلك البار تحمل عنك وعنى دون أن نطلب منه. فماذا فعلت لمن مات عنك ؟


*ما زلنا فى الخطيه لاهين عنه وكأننا نشارك كل يوم فى جلده وطعنه .......ميرررسى يا كيكى على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا قمررررر.​*


----------



## +Nevena+ (27 يوليو 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا وصعب قوي
وفعلا المفروض اني اكون مكانه ورغم انه شال عني
الا اني كل يوم بصلبه بخطايايا الكتيره

ميرسي يا كيكي علي موضوعك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## *malk (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: تقرير طبى عن حبيبى*



جيلان قال:


> *موضوع اكثر من رائع يا قمر*
> *كلام صعب بجد*
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*


 
*ميرسى لمرورك يا قمر*

*ربنا معاكى*


----------



## *malk (27 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: تقرير طبى عن حبيبى*



dona nabil قال:


> *ما زلنا فى الخطيه لاهين عنه وكأننا نشارك كل يوم فى جلده وطعنه .......ميرررسى يا كيكى على الموضوع الجميل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا قمررررر.​*



*ميرسى لمرورك يا دوناا*
*نورتى يا حبى*


----------



## *malk (27 يوليو 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا وصعب قوي
> 
> وفعلا المفروض اني اكون مكانه ورغم انه شال عني
> الا اني كل يوم بصلبه بخطايايا الكتيره​
> ...


* تماااااام*

*ميرسى يا نيفين لمرورك ومشاركتك الجميلة دى*

*ربنا معاكى يا قمر*


----------



## just member (27 يوليو 2008)

*الموضوع انا قريتة قبل كدة *
*بس اللى ماقريتوش هو *

كان يجب أن تكون أنت صاحب التقرير وأنت من يجب أن تتحمل كل تلك الآلام ولكن ذلك البار تحمل عنك وعنى دون أن نطلب منه. فماذا فعلت لمن مات عنك ؟
*بجد اثرت فيا اووووى *
*اشكرك كل الشكر اختى العزيزة*
*على نقل ها الموضوع الرائع *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*
*اتمنالك كل خير*​


----------



## *malk (27 يوليو 2008)

come with me قال:


> *الموضوع انا قريتة قبل كدة *​
> 
> *بس اللى ماقريتوش هو *​
> كان يجب أن تكون أنت صاحب التقرير وأنت من يجب أن تتحمل كل تلك الآلام ولكن ذلك البار تحمل عنك وعنى دون أن نطلب منه. فماذا فعلت لمن مات عنك ؟
> ...


 
*منا قلت منقووووول :11azy:*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل دى*

*ربنا معاك*


----------



## just member (27 يوليو 2008)

keky قال:


> *منا قلت منقووووول :11azy:*
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> 
> ...


*طيب لية بدك متضايقة*
*انا ماقلتش انك بتكدبى *
*انا عارف*
*وحتى قلتلك شكرا على نقلة *
*انا مجرد انى علقت على جملة واحدة*
*معلش بقى راجل عجوز والعتب على الجزر*
*اوكى *
*عديها ها المرة*
*وشكرا لردك يا استاذتنا *
*ملحوظة \حضرتك مش كاتبة منقول*
*وانا اكتشفت كدة بس عديتها علشان بس اقولك انى احسن منك وبعدى حاجات كتير اهوة؛)*
**​


----------



## *malk (27 يوليو 2008)

come with me قال:


> *طيب لية بدك متضايقة*
> 
> 
> *انا ماقلتش انك بتكدبى *
> ...


 
*ماشى يا استاذ نسيت اكتب منقول*

*وعدلتها*

*شكراا*


----------



## just member (27 يوليو 2008)

keky قال:


> *ماشى يا استاذ نسيت اكتب منقول*
> 
> *وعدلتها*
> 
> *شكراا*


*مش عارف لية حاسس فى ردك انك زعلانة *
*عموما حقك عليا*
*اسف *
*سلام ونعمة*
*دة مجرد احساس فيكى بس ما علينا بقى *​


----------



## *malk (28 يوليو 2008)

come with me قال:


> *مش عارف لية حاسس فى ردك انك زعلانة *
> 
> *عموما حقك عليا*
> *اسف *
> ...


 
*مش زعلانةةةةةةةةةةةةة*

*انا كنت فاكرة انى كاتبة منقول*

*وكنت ناسية*

*شكراا للتنبييييية*


----------



## veronika (1 سبتمبر 2008)

*†تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*

_الاسم:يسوع المسيح الناصرى
السن: 33 سنة 
الحالة العامة: جروح فى كافة أجزاء الجسم مع آثار عنف شديد ولكن لا توجد أى
كسور بالعظام. وكان الجسد كله مصبوغ بالدم.

التفصيل:

-آثار جروح على الصدر نتيجة الجلد.
جرح قطعى بين الضلع الخامس والسادس نتيجة طعنة الحربة التى اخترقت الرئة
-وقد وجد حول الجرح آثار دماء وبلازما
(سائل شفاف يشبه الماء يتكون نتيجة الضغط النفسى والإرهاق الجسدى الحاد) 
ولا يمكن خروج هذا السائل مع الدم إلا بعد الوفاة.
-اعتلاء الظهر بآثار جلدات عنيفة (أسلوب الجلد كان أن ينتزع السوط لحم المحكوم عليه) 








- ثقب نافذ فى المعصمين نتيجة المسمارين وقد عبر المسمار فى فراغ "
- ثقبين فى الرجلين نتيجة المسمار الذى نفذ بين العظام مسببا نزيف مع آلام
سبب الوفاة:بسبب كثرة النزيف المتواصل والآلام الحادة مات السيد المسيح


كان يجب أن تكون أنت صاحب التقرير وأنت من يجب أن تتحمل كل تلك الآلام ولكن
ذلك البار تحمل عنك وعنى دون أن نطلب منه. فماذا فعلت لمن مات عنك ؟







كشاة تساق للذبح لم تفتح فاك كنعجة صامتة خذوك للصلب, فلماذا لم تدافع عن نفسك, لماذا أخترت أبشع عقاب , لماذا لم تكتفى بالصلب , بل جعلت الصلب مصاحب لأبشع الألم , ومصاحب للأهانة..........
لأنى أحبك يا حبيبتى 
فأنتى أعز ما لى , فأنتى حبيبتى 
وأبنتى وعروستى
وكان لابد أن أصلب عنك وأن أهان عنك, لأن سقوطك فى الخطية كان يستوجب ذلك , فأردت أن أجعلك تعيشى حرة طليقة الى الأبد
منقول​_​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*

*مرسي ليكي علي التقرير الجميل ده


وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## merj07 (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*

مشكورة على  التقرير الجميل :Love_Letter_Send:


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*

_



وكان لابد أن أصلب عنك وأن أهان عنك, لأن سقوطك فى الخطية كان يستوجب ذلك , فأردت أن أجعلك تعيشى حرة طليقة الى الأبد

أنقر للتوسيع...

_
رااااااااااااائع جدا يا فيرونيكا 
مرسىىىىىىى على التقرير الجميل 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*

جميل قوي يا فيرونيكا 

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وسيم الكسان (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*

ممتاز ممتاز ربنا يباركك


----------



## kalimooo (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*



veronika قال:


> _الاسم:يسوع المسيح الناصرى
> السن: 33 سنة
> الحالة العامة: جروح فى كافة أجزاء الجسم مع آثار عنف شديد ولكن لا توجد أى
> كسور بالعظام. وكان الجسد كله مصبوغ بالدم.
> ...



شكرااااااااااا" veronika
على التقرير
ربنا يبلركك
سلام المسيح


​


----------



## amjad-ri (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*

*موضوع  رائع

شكرا  ليك
الرب يبارك حياتك

وارجو من المسيح ان يسامحنا​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*

جميل جدا التقرير دة يا فيرونكا شكرا ليكي وربنا يعوضك[/color][/size][/font][/b]


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*

*رووووعه ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## dodi lover (4 سبتمبر 2008)

keky قال:


> *الاسم:يسوع المسيح الناصرى*
> *السن: 33 سنة *
> *الحالة العامة: جروح فى كافة أجزاء الجسم مع آثار عنف شديد ولكن لا توجد أى كسور بالعظام وكان الجسد كله مصبوغ بالدم.*
> *التفاصيل:*
> ...






مؤثر أووووووى يا كيكى


ميرسى ليكى على الموضوع 

سلام ونعمة


----------



## sosana (4 سبتمبر 2008)

> كان يجب أن تكون أنت صاحب التقرير وأنت من يجب أن تتحمل كل تلك الآلام ولكن ذلك البار تحمل عنك وعنى دون أن نطلب منه. فماذا فعلت لمن مات عنك ؟



موضوع حلو اوووي يا كوكي
ميرسي يا قمر
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## veronika (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*



> مرسي ليكي علي التقرير الجميل ده
> 
> 
> وربنا يباركك



*ميرسي اوي يا مايكل على مرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## veronika (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*



> مشكورة على التقرير الجميل


*ميرسي اوي على مرورك 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## veronika (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*



> رااااااااااااائع جدا يا فيرونيكا
> مرسىىىىىىى على التقرير الجميل
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك


*ميرسي اوي يا كوكومان على مرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## sosana (4 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*



> كشاة تساق للذبح لم تفتح فاك كنعجة صامتة خذوك للصلب, فلماذا لم تدافع عن نفسك, لماذا أخترت أبشع عقاب , لماذا لم تكتفى بالصلب , بل جعلت الصلب مصاحب لأبشع الألم , ومصاحب للأهانة..........
> لأنى أحبك يا حبيبتى
> فأنتى أعز ما لى , فأنتى حبيبتى
> وأبنتى وعروستى
> وكان لابد أن أصلب عنك وأن أهان عنك, لأن سقوطك فى الخطية كان يستوجب ذلك , فأردت أن أجعلك تعيشى حرة طليقة الى الأبد


ميرسي يا فيرو على موضوعك الجامد ده
ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر


----------



## kalimooo (5 سبتمبر 2008)

keky قال:


> *الاسم:يسوع المسيح الناصرى*
> *السن: 33 سنة *
> *الحالة العامة: جروح فى كافة أجزاء الجسم مع آثار عنف شديد ولكن لا توجد أى كسور بالعظام وكان الجسد كله مصبوغ بالدم.*
> *التفاصيل:*
> ...




شكررررا" keky

على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## veronika (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*

*​*


> جميل قوي يا فيرونيكا
> 
> ربنا يباركك



ميرسي يا فراشه على مرورك 
نورتي الموضوع


----------



## veronika (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*



> ممتاز ممتاز ربنا يباركك


ميرسي اوي يا وسيم على مرورك 
نورت الموضوع​


----------



## veronika (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*



> شكرااااااااااا" veronika
> على التقرير
> ربنا يبلركك
> سلام المسيح




ميرسي اوي يا كليم على مرورك 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## veronika (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*



> موضوع رائع
> 
> شكرا ليك
> الرب يبارك حياتك
> ...


امين
ميرسي اوي يا امجد على مرورك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## veronika (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*



> جميل جدا التقرير دة يا فيرونكا شكرا ليكي وربنا يعوضك


ميرسي اوي على مسوسك
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## veronika (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*



> رووووعه ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا معاكى


ميرسي اوي يا دونا على ردك الجميل
ربنا يباركك يا قمر​


----------



## veronika (5 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*



> ميرسي يا فيرو على موضوعك الجامد ده
> ربنا يبارك حياتك يا قمر


ميرسي يا سوسنه على مرورك
ربنا يباركك يا حبيبتي​


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> مؤثر أووووووى يا كيكى
> 
> 
> ميرسى ليكى على الموضوع
> ...


 
_ميرسى لمرورك_
_ربنا معاااااك_


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

sosana قال:


> موضوع حلو اوووي يا كوكي
> ميرسي يا قمر
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


 
_نورتى ياقمرى:Love_Letter_Open:_


----------



## *malk (5 سبتمبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> شكررررا" keky​
> 
> 
> على الموضوع
> ...


 
_ميرسى يا كليم_
_ربنا معاك_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رائع ياكيكي ياحبيبتى تسلم ايدك ياقمرة ​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (13 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: †تقـــرير طبــى عـــن حبيبـــى†*

*موضوع رائع ياحبيبتى تسلم ايدك ​*


----------

